# Perdido key Fishing Report 1-6-12



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

*Perdido Key Nearshore Fishing Report 1-6-12*​​Foggy, Foggy, did I say foggy? Fished with a return group from Germany. They come in town once a year and schedule a trip while they are in Pensacola. We left out of Perdido Key at 9:00am hoping the fog would lift before we got started. It didn't! We continued slowly through the lagoon before the fog started to clear. We headed out the pass to some short wrecks in search of flounder. We caught plenty of everything except flounder boated Snapper, trigger, and busted off some real good fish. After we had our fill of catching we headed in to run the beach back looking for redfish. From the Pensacola beach pier to Pensacola Pass was a bust, very little life. We hit the beach where we caught the giants yesterday and saw only three big redfish that didn't want to play. One pass in there and that was enough for us. We then moved back into the pass for a little deep dropping redfish. Finished up there and called it a day.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the report
I was planning to target flounder on the nearshore wrecks today. Now I wonder if I should try something else.

Tommy


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

*Pensacola Inshore Wrecks*

I'm sure they are still there. We caught them last week pretty good. We fished 50ft of water so they may have moved deeper. I am going to fish the 75ft to 90ft depth next time. Good luck!


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

*Charters Pensacola*

Good job DP. Looks like your brother found them!


----------



## Lance Powers (Aug 12, 2011)

Good job DP!!!!


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

*Perdido Key fishing Guides*

Thanks guys. It was fun.


----------

